# Пояснично-крестцовый отдел позвоночника



## ForestFern (20 Фев 2012)

Обязательна ли операция в этом случае, или можно обойтись другими методами? Операцию делать не хочу, дабы сохранить работоспособность. Что посоветуете предпринять?


Результаты обследования МРТ и снимки выложил.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Фев 2012)

показания к операции определяется не снимками, а состоянием больного. Опишите, что беспокоит, как лечили,  какой результат?


----------



## ForestFern (29 Фев 2012)

Лежал в стационаре. Давали амититрин (1таб 1 раз в день), диклафинак (1/4таб 3 раза в день); кололи пираситам и витамин в12; ставили систему "пентаксифилин"; с 30 января получаю магнитотерапию, параллельно лечился у мануального терапевта (костоправа) частного - 7 сеансов; также получаю ручной массаж. В данный момент вроде ничего не болит, чувствую себя хорошо. Но у меня достаточно тяжелая физическая работа. Так вот хотелось быть узнать: смогу ли я вернуться на ту же работу и работать как раньше? Или придется перейти на другую специализацию?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2012)

ForestFern написал(а):


> Или придется перейти на другую специализацию?


Имеет смысл перейти


----------



## ForestFern (1 Мар 2012)

Ясно. А можно ли это поправить, вылечить альтернативными методами ?
Какие еще методы лечения и восстановления вы могли бы мне предложить ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2012)

ForestFern написал(а):


> Ясно. А можно ли это поправить, вылечить альтернативными методами ?


вас уже вылечили вот:


ForestFern написал(а):


> В данный момент вроде ничего не болит, чувствую себя хорошо.


----------

